# Let The Mods Begin, 8 Th Mod



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Moved spare tire to compartment

bracket in compartment floor

I plan on putting a bike rack off the rear so moving the spare was first.

John

All pics now in my gallery

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...m&album=457


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Very nice work. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice job John









Don


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Looks good John...I was thinking about moving my spare but haven't really given it to much thought, yet.

Gary


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice mod John
Looks Good









Willie


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Heck...with all the room you have in that trailer, you might as well carry 4 spares....


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Good idea John, looks good









Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Heck...with all the room you have in that trailer, you might as well carry 4 spares....










That's exactly what I was thinking! It's not like you are taking up a large percentage of your available space. Well done, John!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Flag pole bracket made. Mounts to 2 unused holes, pipe welded.

All pics in my gallery


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I salute you!

Mark


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

You did that AFTER the spare tire?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I used a marker light bolted in the rear corner. A aluminum angle iron bolted to the side of the step brackets holds the light switch. The wire was ran and picked up 12V in my front storage comp. I will see tonight if its bright enough to light the steps or I will add another light to the other side.

I actually have about 5 things going on at once. Posting them in order of completion. Sick of housework so this is mod week before my last weekend camping on the 22'nd.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Sick of housework so this is mod week before my last weekend camping on the 22'nd.


Housework??

No hablar inglÃ©s.









Dan


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice job John








We'll have to check it out at Otter Lake

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

GO JOHNNY! GO JOHNNY! GO JOHNNY... GO!

The Mod Master!










Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Added 3 Max Air covers...............everyone has seen pics of those


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Using an idea from Keystone, I made a table slide holder for this trailer. I also added a tube to hold the broom, a bracket for the awning opener thing. The tub on the floor holds my add-a -room and I put a few pieces of angle aluminum to keep it in one place.

All pics now in my gallery


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

So when are you gonna come and finish modding my OB ????

I actually have a few planned for over winter...SHHHHHHh

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Steve, I will be at Schaeffers on Thursday for some warranty work. Will drop off trailer at 8 am and go to Lancaster for a while and return late aft to pick up. So if you see my truck.....................


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Steve, I will be at Schaeffers on Thursday for some warranty work. Will drop off trailer at 8 am and go to Lancaster for a while and return late aft to pick up. So if you see my truck.....................


Cool.....I'll leave my garage unlocked so you can get in for tools.

Lets see, where was that list of mods I had written down.......

Steve


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Wow John, I really like the PVC tube for the broom. I carry an extend-able squeegee for the awning (it always seems to rain when we go camping!) and the top of the slide-out. A tube will keep that puppy out of the way.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Wheel chock. A 6 X 6 cut to fit inside both tires. Also narrowed a little to fit in front of my leveling boards in compartment.

I have the room so why not. Fold up chairs are no good for my back so I carry 2 plastic chairs. I made a couple of shelves to keep the chairs from bouncing all over. On the top shelf is a aluminum folding thing for hanging clothes. There is room to the left for extra fold up chairs for guests. In front of my leveling boards is where the narrowed wheel chocks fit. You can also see my RV mats sitting on top of the spare tire.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jeez John... That is just WAY TO ORGANIZED!!!
Well done!









Must be nice to have that kind of space to play with.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Jeez John... That is just WAY TO ORGANIZED!!!
> Well done!
> 
> 
> ...


*What he said!*

(nice job!)


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I would like to order one set of the chair organizer. I will email the spec's to you. I would like carpeted and with storage space on the top for a awning mat.

Gary

PS...Great job....I guess I better get started on mine.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

OK, this one is a little one. I adjusted all the locks on my storage doors so when they are in the locked position, they are all facing the same way so in the dark I know how to hold the key. If a storage door has both a key lock and a keyless lock, I moved the keyless toward the front of the door and the key toward the rear of the storage door. This way if I do not lock the door with a key, the one side that is locked and tight is getting the wind while driving first.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> OK, this one is a little one. I adjusted all the locks on my storage doors so when they are in the locked position, they are all facing the same way so in the dark I know how to hold the key. If a storage door has both a key lock and a keyless lock, I moved the keyless toward the front of the door and the key toward the rear of the storage door. This way if I do not lock the door with a key, the one side that is locked and tight is getting the wind while driving first.


Very smart!


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

John, just want to clarify, you do have 2 kids, a wife and a job in amongst all these 'little' mods, right??

You are clearly one of those 'great time management' type people.....because you also seem to post on here quite a bit, I'm guessing TV isn't on a lot in your house!

Great job, we'll have to post a couple of our mods - when we find the time!!

Ali


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Short version. I am a stay at home Dad now. The house, yard and some cooking is my job now









John


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> I would like to order one set of the chair organizer. I will email the spec's to you. I would like carpeted and with storage space on the top for a awning mat.
> 
> Gary


I'll take one too but only if it has the Outbackers logo on it. Thanks,


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

campmg said:


> Short version. I am a stay at home Dad now. The house, yard and some cooking is my job now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My DW used to stay home and I don't remember the yard looking too good.









[/quote]

Well that makes me feel marginally better but I'm a SAHM and the yard and most OB mods are nothing to do with me!......now house, cooking, laundry la, la, la, know where you're coming from!

Ali


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)




----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Wheel chock. A 6 X 6 cut to fit inside both tires. Also narrowed a little to fit in front of my leveling boards in compartment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice....I like neat storage areas!!!


----------

